

Turns out, Sequoia raised more money than any other VC firm - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/13/turns-out-sequoia-raised-more-money-than-any-other-vc-firm/

======
josefresco
"But Sequoia also has limited money to invest in existing companies, because
money from new funds can’t be invested in old companies, according to standard
fund agreements with its investors."

Pushing valuations lower by FUD is good business.

